#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study Physiotherapy in Australia - How to study Physiotheraphy in Australia

## nitika.arora

There are a number of avenues for study in Australia to become a physiotherapist.

Physiotherapy programs are offered at 12 Universities around the country. There are two principal degree programs:

There are a number of avenues for study in Australia to become a physiotherapist.

Physiotherapy programs are offered at 12 Universities around the country. There are two principal degree programs:

A four-year bachelor's degree in Physiotherapy or Applied Science (Physiotherapy).A graduate entry Masters program, which is a two-year accelerated program.
Entry requirements to the Masters programs vary between Universities but require completion of a bachelor's degree with some prerequisite courses. In a limited number of Universities, undergraduate bachelor's degrees in physiotherapy may be linked with double degree programs.

All of these pathways to physiotherapy qualify the graduate as competent, entry-level physiotherapists eligible to apply for registration with the Physiotherapists Registration Board in the State in which they wish to practice.

Most physiotherapy courses will have both a theoretical and practical component. The theory will usually come in the form of lectures, tutorials or directed learning, which provide much of the required information. Practical classes allow students to practice methods for themselves or see applications of the theory in a real world situation.

Students will undertake placements at different health care centers, including acute hospitals, private practice, community health centers or rehabilitation hospitals. Most institutions offering physiotherapy programs also offer post-graduate programs of study in specialty areas of clinical practice as well as research higher degrees (M Phil, PhD).





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

